# Head guards for sparring



## kickintfyass (Nov 29, 2011)

how many people wear them when sparring ? thoughts ?


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah I wear one, don't really like them but are there to stop premature injury. No one wants a bad cut etc when preparing for a fight. All that hard work going to waste etc!!


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't spar, but the guys at our gym don't seem to wear them when they are sparring... is there any reason not to? Or is it just a bit of macho bullshit..?


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Mixture of reasons either the sparring is not that hard and more a technique exercise, save going in hard for fights not for team mates or maybe to get used to what it feels like to take a punch,it will soon improve your guard.

In the case of where i trained in the UK we only had two head guard and also time saving thing possibly.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I always wore a headguard, when you think what the head contains I always thought it's pretty damn essential to give it all the protection you can.


----------

